
The Joy of Joy Language - ghosthamlet
http://ncreep.github.io/language_perils/blog/2013-03-18-the-joy-of-joy.html
======
ghosthamlet
Quicksort in Joy[1]:

DEFINE qsort ==

    
    
       [small]
    
       []
    
       [uncons [>] split]
    
       [enconcat]
    
       binrec.
    
    
    

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joy_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joy_\(programming_language\))

